# COD: Warzone low FPS on decent rig setup



## AUDACITY (May 17, 2020)

Hi guys,

Thanks in advance for helping to look into my situation.

I have a pretty decent computer with specs to be running games at high-end or at least above 120+ fps constantly since I am on 1080p at the moment. I have recently installed COD: Warzone and I have set all the settings on low or disabled.

I am getting 120-140 fps in games, but in parts of the map with lots of buildings in the game I fall into 80+ FPS and I can feel my graphics getting very jerky with live firefights happening.

I have tried to run Task Manager whilst in game and I can see that my CPU and RAM is being used 50%-70% but my GPU is at 0-2%. This is quite weird as I am sure my GPU is not being fully utilized. I have tried to set everything on high as I read at 1080p this will help to utilize the GPU more, however my FPS drops even more to 100ish and I can feel the graphics lag even more obvious.

My Rig set up:
Intel i7-7700 @ 3.6Ghz
ASRock Z270 Killer SLI
16gb DDR4  (2x 8GB corsair)
GIGAByte AORUS GTX1080 Ti 11gb
Thermaltake 750+ PSU Gold
BenQ XL2411
1080P 144hz monitor

I have tried to run the Geeks3D Furmark 1080P Stress test and my GPU was being used to 99% and I am not sure what the results meant, I have attached in screenshot.
I have read somewhere that as my resolution is only 1080P it is not pushing the GPU, however 2% GPU usage seems to be a very weird result and I am not sure what else I can do to push my GPU further.
I have just ordered a 144hz 1440p monitor but again I am not sure I this can help to solve the problem. 

All suggestions and ideas would be very helpful. Thank you for helping!


----------



## dgianstefani (May 17, 2020)

Your problem is 4 core CPU. 

Warzone is one of the few games where having an 8 core really helps, and recommended specs would be a modern 6 core.

I would try for an all core OC of 4.8ghz, that might help, but you really should consider getting a 10600/10700k or a Ryzen 3600/3700 if you want better Warzone FPS.

For reference, my 9750h laptop (4ghz all core 6 core) with a 2070 gets about 135fps in Warzone maxed out 1080p.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 17, 2020)

Sounds about right, there is no way your GPU utilization is actually at 2%, the game probably just stops rendering once you switch to task manager.


----------



## AUDACITY (May 17, 2020)

Hey guys, thank you for the quick responses. I did another check and ran the scores whilst in game and you are right. It is about 80% CPU and 70% ram and about 10% GPU usage during intensive gaming. Looks like the AMD build would be the best option in order to fully utilize it and best value. Thats a mobo, cpu and ram change for 3700x.

Not sure if those are worth it for warzone, but might be a longer term investment as new upcoming games might be on more intensive.. 

As my i7-7700 does not have a K behind,is it possible to still do OC?

Once again thanks!


----------



## dgianstefani (May 17, 2020)

You can BLK OC to 103 which will give you 1.03x the stock speeds.


----------



## oinkypig (May 17, 2020)

The eluktronics max 17 with a 9750h and rtx 2070 max p (115watts)
Is being constantly monitored during warzone gameeplay for cpu+gpu speeds, wattage draw, core clock, and thermals on the spare monitor.
The larger the cpu undervolt the better the decrease in the fluctuation of gpu frequency and increase in core clocks for the max-p 2070. The 9750h maintains 4.0 Ghz with a undervolt of -140mv core and -85mv cache.
Use Asus Gpu tweak II. Ive gotten better results with that than with msi afterburner or evga precision.
Msi afterburner & evga precision~1700Mhz
Asus GPU tweak II runs the rtx 2070 ~1800Mhz and is on par with a marginally overclocked(basically stock) desktop rtx 2070


dgianstefani said:


> Your problem is 4 core CPU.
> 
> Warzone is one of the few games where having an 8 core really helps, and recommended specs would be a modern 6 core.
> 
> ...


Even with thermal grizzly cunductonaut on both the cpu and gpu, With sm 1x (no raytracing) and everything else on ultra at 1080p average fps is 115, definitely not 135.
The problem is most likely fluctuating core clock speeds during high intensive usage in-game(firefights,etc)
Use Asus gpu tweak II to manage GPU-boost 3.0(implemented in pascal and RTX) better than any other application.



Reporting  to us was the right thing to do. Warzone doesn't amount to 2% of the total gpu usage obviously. Something is seriously the matter
Bring up a monitoring tool In front of the warzone screen and read to us the core clock speeds.
Take a look at warzone settings and look for resolution rendered. make sure its 100% and not set to 4k or higher. This happened after I set maximum quality in geforce experience for warzone. i was getting 40-50fps before i fixed it.


			https://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Desktop.199810.0.html


----------



## R00kie (May 18, 2020)

no point in using the task manager, unless you have a secondary monitor, cause as soon as you jump out of the game, the game goes into standby state when it's in fullscreen mode.
You can use either MSI afterburner or GPU Z with logging to see the real-time stats, with Afterburner being displayed actually whilst in game.
Although I do tend to agree with @dgianstefani, the CPU will be holding you back in hectic situations.


----------



## ppn (May 18, 2020)

For better experience Set the latency to Ultra and Vsync to Fast in the Nvidia Control Panel.
Also may need to force full screen mode and render resolution to 100% every time.
At this point better to avoid AM4 for it is nearing the end of life.
Choose between next generation 4700X or Intel I7-11700 for +20% ipc If you must.
Logging usage is only meaningful when it shows in game, like on the screen information with Hwinfo and rivatuner for example.
Just configure GPU and CPU usage to show in the upper left corner during gameplay.

I have ordered low cost Xeon8 core to see if ot does the job well/or at least better than the 4 core/4 thread 4Ghz CPu currently.,
just waiting on the motherboard any day now. and be able to reuse the DDr3.


----------



## AUDACITY (May 18, 2020)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help. I downloaded GPU-Z and ran the log files while in COD:Warzone. I agree that the 4 core CPU is probably one of the main issues bottle necking the graphic card, but that would mean a hefty investment to change everything so that would be my last choice.

I am trying to see if there is anything I can do to improve the performance as I am playing everything on low settings or disabled. I am on 1080P and was expecting above 120+hz constantly but it is weird that during fire fights I drop to 90+ with graphic lag. I might have mistakenly used the task manager to view the GPU usage, but that is why I am here!

Anyway, look forward to any kind of help. Thank you all!


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 18, 2020)

You are defiantly CPU bound me thinks. I agree a new Ryzen 3600 or 3700 and new mobo would be a great idea.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2020)

AUDACITY said:


> I fall into 80+ FPS and I can feel my graphics getting very jerky with live firefights happening.





AUDACITY said:


> 1080P 144hz monitor



No G-Sync?


----------



## sepheronx (May 18, 2020)

I dont think the CPU is the issue:



			https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/20200315045324_hd.png


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 18, 2020)

Warzone had pretty terrible/inconsistent performance on this setup as well.... I upgraded my brother to a 3700X and he no longer has any issues whatsoever.

The vanilla MP had pretty large drops also it was significantly worse while streaming which he does from time to time. 

4.6ghz all core at the time.










						I scored 8 783 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i7-6700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## AUDACITY (May 18, 2020)

No, I just bought a 1440p 144hz free-sync monitor but still waiting for it to arrive.

I guess the next avenue to go is
3700X
Gigabyte X570 Gaming X
3600Mhz 8gb x 2

Do I need water cooling for that set up?
Should I wait for AMD/Intel to release next gen before buying , prices should drop in theory....

Thanks again all!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 18, 2020)

The gaming X is pretty meh.... I'd wait for the X570 Tomahawk or a decent B550 which should be out in about a month as far as ryzen 4000 goes that will probably be late this year likely November/December....


----------



## bizzmeister (May 18, 2020)

Your comp definitely shouldn’t be having these issues. Really odd?

My 1080Ti build I play warzone with has a 4770k @ 4.2ghz and it runs just fine at 1440p with everything set to ULTRA/no vsync. You definitely feel drops here and there at certain parts of the map as that’s unavoidable but never “jerky” as you mention during firefights.

It’s actually still very enjoyable on this older setup.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 18, 2020)

bizzmeister said:


> Your comp definitely shouldn’t be having these issues. Really odd?
> 
> My 1080Ti build I play warzone with has a 4770k @ 4.2ghz and it runs just fine at 1440p with everything set to ULTRA/no vsync. You definitely feel drops here and there at certain parts of the map as that’s unavoidable but never “jerky” as you mention during firefights.
> 
> It’s actually still very enjoyable on this older setup.



I think at 1440p my brothers performance would have been more consistent as well he games at 1080p and his framerate was all over the place from 144 all the way down to 80.... worse in the open areas of the map as far as consistency.


Streaming  would likely still be a problem though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2020)

For shits and giggles disable Windows 10 game mode,

Its been reported that it causes issues with COD and some other titles, and its enabled by default.









						Windows 10 Game Mode Negatively Impacts "Call of Duty: Warzone" Performance
					

The "Game Mode" toggle Microsoft introduced with Windows 10 Fall Creators Update (1709), is designed to improve gaming performance by prioritizing system resources for the game at the expensive of background processes, and preventing Windows Update from performing any automatic tasks (such as...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Vayra86 (May 18, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I dont think the CPU is the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/20200315045324_hd.png



That right there is the difference between reality and a canned bench. A PC runs more than a bench, in a typical use case. If you see a small CPU hit in a bench, rest assured it will be exponential in real life.

This is why you keep core count at optimal values to have the best gaming experience. Its also about frametimes, here, and if a CPU cannot max out a GPU, frametimes can and will suffer. Stutter can also be more pronounced at higher FPS, after all, the time to draw a new frame 'in time' is shorter.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 18, 2020)

Again OP mentions stuttering,* Windows Game Mode being set to ON is known to cause stuttering in COD: Warzone*. its a simple fix. Mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 22, 2020)

Is it necessary to have 100+ FPS?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 22, 2020)

It's a glitch from a bug.
It'll get fixed.
My 2080s does the same thing.
I'll drop down to maybe 15fps and my gfx will sit at 4-15%...


----------



## funboy6942 (Jul 24, 2020)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> For shits and giggles disable Windows 10 game mode,
> 
> Its been reported that it causes issues with COD and some other titles, and its enabled by default.
> 
> ...



I took ur advice and disabled it to get rid of any problems with it now and down the road.


----------



## naturalspringwatta (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey guys i am not sure if I should post this here but I'm wondering if anyone can help we with something, so I have a pc that has 32 gb of ram, a AMD Ryzen 7 3800x 8-core and I just bought a 1440p 165hz monitor but I'm only getting 90fps on warzone on all normal settings is there anything i can do or is my pc not powerful enough for this monitor at higher frames cuz i was getting 135-155 earlier on a 1080p 185hz monitor


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 28, 2020)

naturalspringwatta said:


> Hey guys i am not sure if I should post this here but I'm wondering if anyone can help we with something, so I have a pc that has 32 gb of ram, a AMD Ryzen 7 3800x 8-core and I just bought a 1440p 165hz monitor but I'm only getting 90fps on warzone on all normal settings is there anything i can do or is my pc not powerful enough for this monitor at higher frames cuz i was getting 135-155 earlier on a 1080p 185hz monitor



Hard to say without knowing what gpu  you're using but a 40-50% drop in performance going from 1080p to 1440p sounds about right.


----------



## naturalspringwatta (Dec 28, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hard to say without knowing what gpu  you're using but a 40-50% drop in performance going from 1080p to 1440p sounds about right.



its a AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT if thats what ur looking for


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah that sounds about right then.... You have to remember you're going from 2 million pixels on a 1080p display to almost 3.7 million on a 1440p monitor... Every game scales differently but its typically about 50-60% more demanding than 1080p

If you look at the latest gpu review on TPU the 5700XT gets 120FPS average at 1080p you'd need a 2080 ti/3070/6800 to get the ballpark same performance at 1440p


----------



## Yason303 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I have a similar problem, in Warzone I only have 50 fps(on medium or high settings it is the same fps) , and the benchmark test came out at 84 fps. Why can this be so? 
My power supply is 500 Watt CSL,
1080p 60hz HP Monitor.
I updated all drivers

All suggestions and ideas would be very helpful. Thank you for helping!


----------



## Yason303 (Jan 6, 2021)

Already fixed. it turned out that the graphics card was running on x1. I cleared the input to PCIe x16 and everything started to run as it should.


----------



## Diarmud (Jan 6, 2021)

AUDACITY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping to look into my situation.
> 
> ...


Hey dude, would you mind screenshotting your gpu z ? Also i don't think there's a need for a 3700x unless you plan to use it long(er) term. A 2700x is pretty decent or a lesser 3xxx series ryzen 5 should be good enough for your gpu too.



purplekaycee said:


> Is it necessary to have 100+ FPS?


He has a 144hz panel so he is going for the better expirience.


----------

